# Carpets



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone know where in the Edinburgh area I can get replacement carpets made for the M/H please.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Any decent carpet shop. just take a pattern.

cabby


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Tried a few and they say the shape is too intricate for them.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

If you are anywhere near John Lewis nip in and ask in the Carpet Department as they will have a local supplier who they could recommend. 

David


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We got a carpet shop to fully fit our van out from from pedals to bathroom with a 'contract' type carpet, in one piece as they told us they had fitted out caravans before. Did a good job. 

Sorry, this is the only picture.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought a length of rubber backed loop pile carpet and cut it to fit and then got a shop to bind the edges. Came out really.

Martin


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we decided against carpets and use small flokati rugs bought from IKEA. that means in summer we can just have a hard floor, and in winter the flokati rugs are lovely and warm - warmer than carpets. and as rugs they fold easily for storage, and can be shaken out easily.

EDIT - IKEA no longer sell flokatis but they are readily available from loads of places in varying sizes


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Try this company, they supplied and delivered complete set of carpets for our Nuevo last year. ( cost £200 I think)

Very helpful staff. Sent complete with studs for fixing.

David

http://www.kustomsport.co.uk/


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I got a carpet made for the lounge of our current Motorhome at Style Carpets Edinburgh after being recommended by another member on this forum. 

We do not like the carpets Burstner provide and wanted something a little darker and just to fit in the lounge area. I took the measurements along to Style Carpets warehouse, not the shop and they did a great job. The price was that good I also got them to make me a carpet for the cab area using the original as a template. 

Total price for the two carpets was £60. 

Fully recommended and have a good selection of end of rolls etc to choose from to save money.

Edit to add contact details

Style Flooring Edinburgh Ltd
Head Office
38 West Telferton
Edinburgh
EH7 6UL

Tel : 0131 669 4404
Fax : 0131 657 9692


----------

